# Android App : dendrocall



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

I read that somebody here made an app for iphone that listed some frog calls so I decided to introduce mine for android.
It's called dendrocall, I made it a couple of monthes ago and it's available for free on google play or amazon.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dendro.DendroCall&hl=fr
I made this app because I was tired to use youtube everytime I wanted to excite my frogs, now it's easyer!
The app is really basic and there's no beautifull design. Some calls are not in high quality because it's hard to find some good ones.
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

are there any ranitomeya calls?


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

The app to works great. Could you possibly add Dendrobates Tinctorius Citronella and Phyllobates Vittatus?


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Great app. Use it all the time

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Provide this guy with more calls people.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I just put this on my phone Thanks ! It's awesome, I often try to tell my non frog friends about the varied calls of the frogs, it really beats my imitations !


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

To OP: How can people submit their call recordings and in which format?

It would be nice if the app had a turn on/off capability. Each call would keep playing on repeat until it is turned off.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

JPccusa said:


> To OP: How can people submit their call recordings and in which format?
> 
> It would be nice if the app had a turn on/off capability. Each call would keep playing on repeat until it is turned off.


I can't edit my thread but if someone can do it then you can upload your call recording with File-Upload.net - Your free file hoster! in any format and send me the link in pm.
If anyone has a better call for one that is already in the app you can also send it.
For the option you ask I'll work on it tommorrow.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

whitethumb said:


> are there any ranitomeya calls?


Ranitomeya Benedicta, Fantastica, Summersi, Ventrimaculata, Reticulata, Variabilis and Imitator.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Down loaded this today....great app....used it quite a bit today but couldn't con anybody into calling...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Azurel said:


> Down loaded this today....great app....used it quite a bit today but couldn't con anybody into calling...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


thats because all your frogs hate you James


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Nismo95 said:


> thats because all your frogs hate you James


ahahaha owned!
Well, for me it's working great with leucomelas, I played twice the call and my males started calling, it was awesome.
But for my pumilios it doesn't work. I read that there are 4 differents calls for pumilios and only one seems to be "courting", maybe I have the wrong one.
If you guys make tests on your species with differents calls, maybe we can make this app more powerfull.
For those interested to work with me by sharing calls or if you want to see new calls in the app, I created a facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/dendrocall


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

If you don't plan on adding ads or selling the app you should consider putting it up on github and making it open source. I wouldn't mind spending a few hours adding some features!


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Nath514 said:


> If you don't plan on adding ads or selling the app you should consider putting it up on github and making it open source. I wouldn't mind spending a few hours adding some features!


No, I don't want to put ads, it's not a commercial app, it's just for dendro lovers ^^
Github is a very cool idea, I'm not a good dev, I just learned reading some java samples.
As soon as it's on github I send you a pm.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

18/02/2014 :
Added new GUI with frog pictures and audio control

Still looking for new calls + pictures that you can share in https://www.facebook.com/dendrocall


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure if you locked it to landscape mode or not but on my S4 it only shows up in landscape and the photos are really stretched. The audio control is a nice feature. Any luck with github?


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Nath514 said:


> Not sure if you locked it to landscape mode or not but on my S4 it only shows up in landscape and the photos are really stretched. The audio control is a nice feature. Any luck with github?


Yes I forced landscape mode, I only debugged with a tablet and it was working fine. Next update I'll suppress that if you say that it doesn't shows up well.
For github I don't understand a lot how it works.
Next update will have the "Loop" feature and more calls.


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

I found this video of a Phyllobates Vittatus calling. Could you add this to the app?

Edit: Forgot the link


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

With the latest version I cannot get to the bottom of the list now. You might want to use an emulator to check for resolution compatibility on cell phones.

Good work though, I really like the app. It makes me want to get Terribilis lol.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for making this app! 

The pictures do stretch a bit on my s3 as well because of the landscape mode, but it is a "call" app not a pic app. lol either way, it's coming along great.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Added :
Oophaga pumilio bribri
Oophaga pumilio popa
Phyllobates vittatus

Correction :
no landscape forcing
bottom of the list access on phones


----------



## Szupin (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice.... Very cool App.


----------



## Dweezy247 (May 2, 2013)

any chance this will be available for windows phone?


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Dweezy247 said:


> any chance this will be available for windows phone?


Yes I'm already working on it, I'll make a new thread when it's finished.


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

Just checked it out. I'll be using it on my darts tomorrow.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Windows phone version is ready, I just need to buy the licence and it will be on the windows store soon.


----------



## nilraf (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome app, just gave it a go and got my leucs to call back!


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

nilraf said:


> Awesome app, just gave it a go and got my leucs to call back!


Good to hear! It was also working on my leucs!
For the windows phone version I'll have a bit of delay, my credit card has been hacked and my bank account is empty so I can't pay online for the windows store fees until my bank make a refund, it can take a few weeks.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

How about for iPhone? I know you mentioned there was something for iPhone, but I'm not sure that is correct.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

ecichlid said:


> How about for iPhone? I know you mentioned there was something for iPhone, but I'm not sure that is correct.


Thread for the iphone app is here : http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/159306-frog-call-iphone-app-feedback-please.html
I can't make an iphone app because I don't have any apple device and the programming language is too difficult for me.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

New update today, added :
Tinctorius Alanis
Ameerega Pepperi
Oophaga Sylvatica

I'm looking for ranitomeya amazonica call, if someone has it you can post it on the facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/dendrocall


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

New update today, added :
Oophaga Pumilio Cristobal
Oophaga Pumilio Blue Jean
Hyloxalus Azureiventris


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Now available for windows phone : http://www.windowsphone.com/en-US/store/app/dendrocall/0859bc3e-cbd9-4db8-8bfa-510bdc2be700


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I have not been able to see the changes on my Android, even after updating the app. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

JPccusa said:


> I have not been able to see the changes on my Android, even after updating the app. Anyone else experiencing this?


You don't have 
Oophaga Pumilio Cristobal
Oophaga Pumilio Blue Jean
Hyloxalus Azureiventris ?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

oophagraal said:


> You don't have
> Oophaga Pumilio Cristobal
> Oophaga Pumilio Blue Jean
> Hyloxalus Azureiventris ?


I do have those... I do not have Tinctorius Alanis or Ameerega Pepperi.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

JPccusa said:


> I do have those... I do not have Tinctorius Alanis or Ameerega Pepperi.


Do you have the sylvatica? Maybe I did a mistake during an update.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Great app I will be doing a video on it to promote it...


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you added looping yet?


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Pubfiction said:


> Have you added looping yet?


Not yet, I was working on the windows phone version.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

JPccusa said:


> I do have those... I do not have Tinctorius Alanis or Ameerega Pepperi.


I found what's wrong, it will be fixed on the next update.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

oophagraal said:


> Do you have the sylvatica? Maybe I did a mistake during an update.


I do have the sylvatica.

Edit: Glad you figured it out. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Dendrocall App (not available for iPhone/apple users) - YouTube


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

B-NICE said:


> Dendrocall App (not available for iPhone/apple users) - YouTube


Thank you bro! I'll put the link on the google play description of the app.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Website updated with a web player :
Dendrocall - Home

and an alternative for iOS users.
iOS Dendrocall


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the web player now I can run it on the HT just needs loop option to finish it off.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Added ranitomeya sirensis panguana


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

What's the one for iPhone?


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

ExoticRepublic said:


> What's the one for iPhone?


here's the thread : http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/159306-frog-call-iphone-app-feedback-please.html
Or you can use my iOS online player here : iOS Dendrocall


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

New update with ameerega trivittata & pumilio colon bocas del drago.
I'm still waiting for volunteers to send me pictures, videos or calls of their frogs, you can send them to http://www.facebook.com/dendrocall


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Are you able to make this for the iPhone/ iProduct? This would be awesome, rather than having to go back to the link all the time on my phone.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

ExoticRepublic said:


> Are you able to make this for the iPhone/ iProduct? This would be awesome, rather than having to go back to the link all the time on my phone.


You can just make a short cut to a website directly on your iphone.


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks! I forgot about that.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

is this app no longer on the android market? got a new phone today and wanted to download it... no luck however..


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

This was posted on his FB account:


> Unfortunatly my android developer account has been suspended, dendrocall cannot be found / updated for the moment.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Poop! Got my droid last night and it was the first app I wanted! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone have it installed on a rooted phone? you can extract the .apk


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Why don't we wait and see what oophagraal has to say before we go passing apks around.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Also you can just go to the web player as well. It is odd that the app suddenly disappeared from the play store.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't worry, I created a new developper account with a friend's details, I'm just waiting for the developpers fees to be validated.
If it doesn't work I'll be using the amazon market where you can find an old version of the app and I'll update it.
Of course the app will stay free.
You will see the news on the facebook page https://www.facebook.com/dendrocall


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

ExoticRepublic said:


> Are you able to make this for the iPhone/ iProduct? This would be awesome, rather than having to go back to the link all the time on my phone.


I can't, the developpers fees for apple are too high for me and if I want to develop some apple apps I need to buy a mac.
Like Pubfiction said, you can use the online player that is working for apple products, just create a shortcut.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Why was your account suspended?

And personally I wouldn't care much if you got rid of all the apps and just stuck with a web player only. A lot of phone apps are just a waste of time when you consider making them for 3+ different platforms and that many of them have no need at all to be run locally.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Pubfiction said:


> Why was your account suspended?


A problem with google play rules for one my other apps.
Dendrocall will be available tonight or tomorrow on the google play market.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Now available : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.call.DendroCall


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks for the app. I just installed it on my android and it works great. My terribillis started calling as soon as I played it.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

sideshowbob said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the app. I just installed it on my android and it works great. My terribillis started calling as soon as I played it.


I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I think it would be nice if the calls were organized in a tree, or subdirectories. 

So the first screen you would see would be just a list of each Genus
so press dendrobates,
then you see each of the species so press auratus
and then it gives you a list of morphs

if only 1 morph is present it automatically goes to that one.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Pubfiction said:


> I think it would be nice if the calls were organized in a tree, or subdirectories.
> 
> So the first screen you would see would be just a list of each Genus
> so press dendrobates,
> ...


All right, I'll work on that, thanks for the idea.


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

A repeat button would be awesome.


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you and arrrrg...

The app stops playing, but I can't get the leucs to shut up. The two males have been calling at each other constantly for the past 5 minutes.

Great app.


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

Boboluke said:


> Thank you and arrrrg...
> 
> The app stops playing, but I can't get the leucs to shut up. The two males have been calling at each other constantly for the past 5 minutes.
> 
> Great app.


ahahaha that's the problem!!


----------



## wolly (Mar 23, 2012)

This is fantastic thanks for the effort to create something so helpful.


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

HANDS DOWN this is the COOLEST app on my phone!!!! THANKS!!!!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't find this on the app store with my Galaxy S8
Was it removed again?


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks like this thread is a couple years old. I can't find it either so I think it's been abandoned. I hope I'm wrong.


Okapi said:


> I can't find this on the app store with my Galaxy S8
> Was it removed again?


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I have it on my phone, but I can't find it in the Google Play Store anymore. Is there a way that I can zip it up and provide it for download via a link? I am not Android-savvy enough.

Mark


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Dang sounds like I missed out on this! Would love to have something like this rather than looking up calls individually on YouTube!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

varanoid said:


> Dang sounds like I missed out on this! Would love to have something like this rather than looking up calls individually on YouTube!


The website is still up, just not the app. So there is technically a way to have it. I saved a shortcut to the homepage to my phone's home screen but I would rather have the app.


----------



## bulleh (Sep 9, 2018)

Even if it isn't on the play store you can still install apps....just need to find the installer!

Has anyone tried this (for android)

https://apkpure.com/dendrocall/com.call.DendroCall


Publish Date:

2014-10-23

You will need to set your phone to allow unknown apps be installed.


----------

